# screw clamp storage



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

I've read some of the posts concerning clamp storage but most deal with storing bar type clamps. I've seen store bought "solutions" to storing bar clamps but-----

Does anyone have an effective way/means to store the wooden screw clamps on an unfinished stud wall? Quantity is about 2 dozen, various sizes.

Currently I'm just screwing/tightening them to the stud and then hanging extras onto the handles.

There's gotta be a better way?!?!

Thoughts??


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

I only have a few handscrew clamps mostly use bar clamps but that is what it I do basically same as you just clamp them to a shelf end or anything that out of the way


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

smitty10101 said:


> I've read some of the posts concerning clamp storage but most deal with storing bar type clamps. I've seen store bought "solutions" to storing bar clamps but-----
> 
> Does anyone have an effective way/means to store the wooden screw clamps on an unfinished stud wall? Quantity is about 2 dozen, various sizes.
> 
> ...


There is a method for storing the wooden hand screw clamps in this article - if you have open studs, you can modify what's shown to just having the projecting post screwed to the side of the stud rather than having the mounting flange in the back. For (4) clamps, the amount sticking out is probably going to be about the same as your present method but you won't have to tighten and then loosen when you're using them.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tomp913 said:


> There is a method for storing the wooden hand screw clamps in this article - if you have open studs, you can modify what's shown to just having the projecting post screwed to the side of the stud rather than having the mounting flange in the back. For (4) clamps, the amount sticking out is probably going to be about the same as your present method but you won't have to tighten and then loosen when you're using them.


I'm liking the #5 in the photo . Going to use it for sure , thanks Tom


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I clamp mine to the ceiling/floor joists all it takes is one twist to get them on or off.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

mgmine said:


> I clamp mine to the ceiling/floor joists all it takes is one twist to get them on or off.


Geez I'd be wearing a hard hat :|


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Smitty, Here is a quick thought. And I also have it in a Sketchup file if interested, But since Router Forum WON'T ACCEPT SKP Files I would have to zip it.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

The cleat/handle allows it to be cleated to a wall or used as handles to carry it. As drawn it will hold up to 5 large clamps and has a gap to allow dust to fall thru.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Here is the sketchup file in zip form


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I only have four of these, So I lay them horizontally on a dedicated shelf. They are all laid on the same side so they can overlap. Wall space is nice, but I don't use them often enough to use that precious commodity for that kind of clamp. The shelf is only 6 inches wide and runs between two much wider shelves. Out of the way, but still handy.


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

*thank you all*

Thanks you to all who replied.

Gary I like that idea of the holder/caddy. It should make transport & storage easier.
Now if only my ##!!%% computer will let me open the zip file!!
Will have to investigate the dark inner workings of a laptop ( on second thought) just open it on the desktop!!! Genius that I am.

Again thank you all.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

smitty10101 said:


> Thanks you to all who replied.
> 
> Gary I like that idea of the holder/caddy. It should make transport & storage easier.
> Now if only my ##!!%% computer will let me open the zip file!!
> ...


Free File Compression Software ? Based on 7Zip | jZip


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Stick, Things would be simpler to be able to upload a skp file directly!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gmercer_48083 said:


> Stick, Things would be simpler to be able to upload a skp file directly!


I know...
I believe that's falls back on the IT department to set up the .skp format/file acceptance on the forum.......
@Cricket...


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Let me check on this.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cricket said:


> Let me check on this.


thanks...


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Please try again now so I can see if file size limits need to be adjusted or not.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cricket said:


> Please try again now so I can see if file size limits need to be adjusted or not.


trying...
thanks @Cricket.. you rock...

and for those you wish to look/see the .skp files...
http://www.sketchup.com/products/sketchup-viewer

.


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

WOW, that worked really well Cricket, thanks! This is a major improvement.

- nice bench Stick.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Ratbob said:


> WOW, that worked really well Cricket, thanks! This is a major improvement.
> 
> - nice bench Stick.


Works for me also.
@ Cricket Thanks for waving your magic wand. :grin:


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Wood Clamp Rack*

Here is my portable wood clamp rack in Sketchup file.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Geez I'd be wearing a hard hat :|


Solid as can be all it takes to secure or unsecure them is a twist of the wrist, keeps them out of the way without taking up an inch of floor space. Best of all it's free storage. I keep long boards in between the joists as well.


----------

